# 3 bank enclosure



## Tyl3r (Jan 22, 2014)

*4 bank enclosure*

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone has any tips on building a melamine bank enclosure? Is melamine ok to Route grooves into the sides so that the floors of the enclosures can slide in for extra support?

Each enclosure will be 1200 long, and 595/600 high.

I was thinking of buying 2-3 sheets of 2400x1200x16mm white melamine and getting bunnings to cut it to size for me. Keeping one sheet and 2400x1200 (back), 2 sheets at 2400x595/600 (sides) then 4 sheets of 1200x595/600 (floors and top). Then routing 16mm grooves in the sides and back of the bank 5-10mm deep, then sitting the floors of each enclosure in the routed grooves to give extra support then screwing them in through the sides?

Do you think this will work?

Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## BDkeeper (Jan 23, 2014)

If you slide te sides in youll have to get it perfect or substrate might possibly fall down into your other enclousures below but appart from that i can see anything wrong with it exept you need a bit of melamine at te front to put the tracks on if youre using a loose substarte otherwise it should be fine


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jan 23, 2014)

I have just done a 4 bank set up similar to what your talking about. I used form ply instead of melamine though. Worked out great.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, I was going with melamine because it is cheaper to buy, and a lot of you guys use it so I thought it would be ok to use.

How much did you pay for your bank enclosure coastal-shagg? Where did you get the timber from? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jan 23, 2014)

Tyl3r said:


> Ok thanks guys, I was going with melamine because it is cheaper to buy, and a lot of you guys use it so I thought it would be ok to use.
> 
> How much did you pay for your bank enclosure coastal-shagg? Where did you get the timber from? If you don't mind me asking



I made it from scratch. I used formply because its more water resistant. I bought all the form ply from bunnings and had them cut everything up to the measurements i needed. ask all the questions you need mate, im happy to help


----------



## Djbowker (Jan 23, 2014)

I also just made three three bank enclosures, the melamine from bunnings was about $118 all up for each.
A picture is in a recent similar thread.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just put together a 3 bank enclosure, each measure 1200x580x450h. Used 2 sheets of white melamine.








Rick


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 23, 2014)

When you get to Bunnings, buy some white screw caps to cover the screws in the sides. Make sure the screw sits flush with the surface and doesn't go in deep or the caps won't stick. As BDKeeper suggested, you'll need some melamine at the front for the tracks. This also serves to support the middle of the shelves from sag. A 5mm deep rebate will be enough for the shelves. 10mm will only leave you with 6mm, weakening the sides.

Either put a strip on top and bottom of each shelf, or cut the shelf 16mm too shallow, and put one wide strip on the front to cover the edge. It will sit flush with the sides and looks neat, plus there's less cutting / fitting involved.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea if I were to build another one I'd be making wider strips at the front. Looks alot neater and heaps less cutting/mucking around


----------

